# diesel tuning modules and Scooter racks



## stephendavid

Hi all, Have been looking at www.energytuning.co.uk and considering the Turbotune DT to fit to our motorhome. We have a Knaus which is based on a Renault Master 2.5tdi. Anyone fitted one of these and how have they performed in regard to performance and fuel economy?
We also have a vespa 125 scooter and are looking to fit a scooter rack to the towbar which is already on the van. Any recommendations for companies you have found to provide a good product and service would be much appreciated. Thanks, Steve


----------



## stephenpug

Hi we are looking at the easy lifter (also easy to reverse)


----------



## steco1958

Can't help you with the engine management, but I had a PWS rack put on the rear of my MH, excellent structure, really built to last.

http://www.pwsacc.co.uk/scooter-racks.htm

Steve


----------



## wilse

Hi fella

I would just like to say, we've also got a 2.5 Renault Master. 120dci.
Just had it remapped by Boosters.
Only had chance to drive it once home, but initial findings are good.

The cruise control now actually has power to get up hills without turning the cruise off!
It's very torque-y now as well.

Will be going in it this weekend, so will have more info.


PS I've ordered an Easy Lifter Hydra Trail as my Piaggio is 160Kg.
I did think that armitage trailers manufacturer good fittings as well.


hth

w


----------



## oldun

Many towbars are only legally capable of carrying loads varying from 50 kg to 100 kg. Do make sure that the MH is both legally and physically capable of carry such a heavy load. Failure to do so could invalidate your insurance.


----------



## stephenpug

wilse said:


> Hi fella
> 
> I would just like to say, we've also got a 2.5 Renault Master. 120dci.
> Just had it remapped by Boosters.
> Only had chance to drive it once home, but initial findings are good.
> 
> The cruise control now actually has power to get up hills without turning the cruise off!
> It's very torque-y now as well.
> 
> Will be going in it this weekend, so will have more info.
> 
> PS I've ordered an Easy Lifter Hydra Trail as my Piaggio is 160Kg.
> I did think that armitage trailers manufacturer good fittings as well.
> 
> hth
> 
> w


Hi when you get your easy lifter hydra trail will you put a report on it as I am thinking of getting one but they look to good to be true 
Regards Steve


----------



## inkey-2008

I would second the the PWS rack good bit of kit. I do not know your van, but we had a Knaus 630 traveller and was unable to carry our scooter on the back as it would have taken up most of the pay load.

A 125cc weigh about that in kilos with the over hang from the back wheels. 

Andy


----------



## brandywine

I would suggest you do a weighbridge check on the back axle 1st. 

We have a Piaggio Zip, only 50cc weight 80kgs. Our rack is built in Hymer and it puts 200kgs on the back axle when loaded.

Regards.


----------



## doccyb

*Scooter Racks*

I carry our Honda Innova on a Dave Cooper scooter rack, no problems at all. With van conversions like our Adria Twin you can reduce the towbar load below the legal limit by strapping the bike with two thick woven straps to the top rear door hinges, using bits of foam where the bike presses against the doors ... try it, it works !


----------



## barryd

Probably a bit of a hike for you but Armitage Trailers are brilliant. http://www.armitagetrailers.com/motorhomes.htm our rack takes up to 200KG and is fitted into the Alko Chassis not the tow bar. Solid as a rock and takes 1 minute to get the bike on or off. Very easy. Best addition we made. I would not have a MH without the scooter.


----------



## LittleGreyCat

stephendavid said:


> Hi all, Have been looking at www.energytuning.co.uk and considering the Turbotune DT to fit to our motorhome. We have a Knaus which is based on a Renault Master 2.5tdi. Anyone fitted one of these and how have they performed in regard to performance and fuel economy?


Investigating at the moment and the remap seems a better option.

Most tuning boxes just "persuade" the system to chuck in extra fuel which gives increased performance but not necessarily increased economy.

Telling the ECU to knowingly give a bit more oomph instead of just fooling the system seems the safer option.

HTH

LGC


----------

